# Not sure yet if I have IBS



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

I am a 60year old paraplegic & had my injury 40 years ago, 2 years ago I had roid surgery and the stitches came loose which meant a little bed rest whilst I healed & as a bonus managed to get myself dependent on Senna tablets

I use a suppository every morning as part of my BP & watch my diet and fiber & hydrate well

One of the things that is prevalent in the SCI community is the occasional problem with constipation

I also take Pro Biotics & have been on Digestive enzymes for a month although I want to take digestive bitters instead

About 4 months ago I had just hit a sweet spot in terms of my bowel program & stupidly took some Normacol Plus (combined bulking agent & stimulant) & forgot to drink enough water which put my digestive system under a lot of stress (Although the GI doctor said I would not have done any lasting damage) I know that although things did settle down I did feel that things were not right.

I do also have a habit of changing things in terms of diet etc (something the bowel does not like as regularity is the thing)

Anyway changed things again 10 days ago & for the last 3 days have had difficulty passing wind (although not completely all the time) & tummy has been real sore at night where I cannot sleep, I am still however passing stool in the mornings (which is soft) although as is often the case I am left with that have not finished feeling.

Went and saw GP yesterday who after exam said that my tummy was not tight but raised the issue of IBS & gave me a copy of the FODMAP food chart & some Meberverine tablets if tummy got to sore again. I took my usual Senna last night with some added Movicol hoping for a big clean out. For the last 3 days things have been a bit different & hope that I do not have IBS as I have enough to cope with.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry just to add, can normally push a little with my tummy muscles to fart but just not working, also Movicol does have a tenancy to create gas but even this is not helping, just not sleeping and worries sick that I have IBS


----------

